
Aperture Science Personality Core 01 - URL Lengthener - adambutler
http://spaaaccccce.com/#
======
taspeotis
[http://spaaaccccce.com/Space_wanna_go_wanna_go_to_space_wann...](http://spaaaccccce.com/Space_wanna_go_wanna_go_to_space_wanna_go_to_space_Lady_I_love_space_I_know_Spell_it_S_P_AACE_Space_Space_You_are_the_farthest_ever_in_space_Why_me_space_Because_you_are_the_best_Im_the_best_at_space_Yes)

~~~
knorc
Best link ever ! (Haha we had the same idea)

------
merak136
My favorite part is if you go to this site and hold the space bar. Just trust
me.

~~~
leephillips
Nothing happened. I'll never trust you again.

EDIT: I usually keep my sound muted. I trust you again.

~~~
jerf
It plays spaaaccccce.com/mp3/space.mp3 . Didn't work in my browser either, I
had to go digging source.

------
basicallydan
[http://spaaaccccce.com/Wanna_go_to_space_Space_Please_go_to_...](http://spaaaccccce.com/Wanna_go_to_space_Space_Please_go_to_space_Hmmm_Hmmmmmm_Hmm_Hmmmmm_Space)

------
aabalkan
What is special about this? Am I missing a Portal joke again or are we finding
a 10-year-old technique funny today?

~~~
taspeotis
You're not missing out on anything. The joke is a lie.

------
buf
Ha! Still brings me a smile every time.
[http://spaaaccccce.com/Space_space_wanna_go_to_space_Yeah_ye...](http://spaaaccccce.com/Space_space_wanna_go_to_space_Yeah_yeah_yeah_Im_going_Going_to_space_YEEEHAAAAAW)

~~~
gknoy
Hey, thanks! That was really informative. I didn't expect to get a link that
wasn't effectively a rick-roll. :D

------
JetSpiegel
[http://spaaaccccce.com/Yes_Please_Space_Orbit_Space_orbit_In...](http://spaaaccccce.com/Yes_Please_Space_Orbit_Space_orbit_In_my_spacesuit_Theres_a_star_Theres_another_one_Star_Star_star_star_Star)

------
deffender
[http://spaaaccccce.com/Gonna_be_in_space_Space_space_space_G...](http://spaaaccccce.com/Gonna_be_in_space_Space_space_space_Going_Going_there_Okay_I_love_you_space_Wanna_go_to_earth_wanna_go_to_earth_wanna_go_to_earth_wanna_go_to_earth_Wanna_go_to_earth)

------
thu
Doesn't the image mask/alpha should have holes between the two very thin bars
(x4) ?

------
timclark
URLs you can laugh at!

------
azurelogic
This made my morning. I shared it with some older, non-gamer coworkers, and
they just didn't get it. Oh, well. I'm going to spaaaccccce!

------
geargrinder
There are several of these around, on different themes, like
[http://fattweet.com](http://fattweet.com)

------
ericouyang
This is so fantastic. Makes me want to play Portal again!

------
radoslawc
Nice idea, I like it.

------
adambutler
Didn't really expect this to trend... glad you enjoyed it :)

------
afhsfsfdsss88
Upvoted because I am a hopeless Portal fanatic.

